# Light English Blends



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking to try out some light English blends. I like Latakia, but I find it can get a bit overwhelming for me when I have medium to full English blends. I've been 'toning down' the English blends I do have with some SG Med. Virginia which have worked out with great results. I've tried Nemaste from Hearth and Home, and it's excellent (try it if you haven't). So I was wondering if anyone can recommend something that's a bit lighter on the Latakia front.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Check out the original Frog Morton.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Alex
Give McClellands Anniversary a try. I wouldn't even call this an English blend. It's mostly quality aged VA, with approx. 5%-10% latakia. I heard McClellands ages it for 5 years before it's sold. Tasty stuff, with the latakia noticeable, but very much in the background. It's become one of my favorites.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Squadron Leader sounds like it would fit the bill for you :tup


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Some balkan blends or scottish blends might be right up your alley if you haven't already tried any or you might want to check into something with syrian latakia.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Squadron Leader sounds like it would fit the bill for you :tup


I was thinking this - also Peter Stokkebye's "Proper English Blend" (bulk) is in the same neighbourhood. Two nice ones.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

there was an old blend called 'scottish woods' that fits that bill (or the new clubstogie blend when we get that all set up).


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Squadron Leader sounds like it would fit the bill for you :tup





Mister Moo said:


> I was thinking this - also Peter Stokkebye's "Proper English Blend" (bulk) is in the same neighbourhood. Two nice ones.


:tpd: A couple of my favorites. I'll add Ashton Consummate Gentleman and Woodsman from McCranies. p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Another you might try is Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium. I think they may have discontinued the Mild version, but I find the Medium very good. Great with coffee in the morning p


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

PS english luxury (bulk & cheap)
maybe something w/syrian latakia (as mentioned above)-i hear it's smoother, less in your face


----------



## Some Dark Holler (Oct 29, 2007)

Dunhill's Early Morning Pipe is a pretty good one.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

C&D Epiphany is a nice light English blend. It has some Burley which gives it a quite unique smoke. Very light on the Latkia also.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Dunhill Aperitif would be a good one, discontinued though. Another good choice would be Frog Morton on the Town, which is basically a lighter version of Frog Morton I think


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Alyks said:


> I'm looking to try out some light English blends. I like Latakia, but I find it can get a bit overwhelming for me when I have medium to full English blends. I've been 'toning down' the English blends I do have with some SG Med. Virginia which have worked out with great results. I've tried Nemaste from Hearth and Home, and it's excellent (try it if you haven't). So I was wondering if anyone can recommend something that's a bit lighter on the Latakia front.


As an afterthought, just wondering what english blends you have tried that are too strong in the latakia. That would give us something to go on.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> As an afterthought, just wondering what english blends you have tried that are too strong in the latakia. That would give us something to go on.


I guess I should have mentioned that. I've had Squadron Leader and Dunhill 965; those are the blends I cut with the Virginia. I mixed them to about 2:3 ratio which was just fine for my taste.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

For blends that are light with respect to Latakia, I suggest any of the following:

Dunhill - Standard both the Mild & the Medium
Dunhill - Early Morning Pipe House of Windsor - Revelation (if you can still find it)
McBaren - Latakia Blend (actually very light & delicious)
McClelland - Frog Morton
McClelland - British Woods 
Solani - White & Black
Samuel Gawith - Skiff Mixture
Ashton - Old Dog
Dan Tobacco - Gordon Pym (one of my all time favorites)
Davidoff - English (IMHO it's the only Davidoff pipe tobacco worth smoking)

These are all great, light to medium Latakia Blends!

Johnny


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Alyks said:


> I guess I should have mentioned that. I've had Squadron Leader and Dunhill 965; those are the blends I cut with the Virginia. I mixed them to about 2:3 ratio which was just fine for my taste.


That being the case I'll stick with what I said before:



Mad Hatter said:


> Some balkan blends or scottish blends might be right up your alley if you haven't already tried any or you might want to check into something with syrian latakia.


MacBaren has Vintage Syrian, Latakia Blend and Solent Mixture. Those are all syrian latakia. But I think the scottish blends might be the way to go because theyre supposed to be lighter in latakia and still have the VAs and orientals or cavendish. If you wanna try some of the stuff I've got I can send you some as soon as I get back to work :r

You might also be looking for more balance in the smoke too. I didn't like either of the two you mentioned because to me the VAs were just not there and offered little flavor and no balance to the latakia. If that is the case then you've got a lot of good recommendations in the posts before this one BMO


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll be placing an order which will include Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym, SG Skiff and Balkan Flake, McC Anniversary, and MacBaren Latakia Blend.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Alyks said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'll be placing an order which will include Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym, SG Skiff and Balkan Flake, McC Anniversary, and MacBaren Latakia Blend.


All are excellent choices IMHO!!! Enjoy!!!:tu

Please follow up with your opinions on those blends, once you get a chance to try a few bowls of each.


----------

